# New article



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

I found *this* article, where the author compares ketamine use with depersonalization disorder and how they affect the brain in very similar manners. And then explains what might be the cause of chronic DD. But what caught my attention the most was the following:



> DD (depersonalization disorder) might be treated with a AMPA receptor antagonist.


Too bad it doesn't explain the so-called treatment and doesn't specify how many milligrams per day or whatever.

According to *this other* article, AMPA receptor antagonists have powerful antiseizure activity and can be used for treating epilepsy, but this is not very well known. There was only one commercial name for this drug, Perampanel, but I think it was discontinued due to lack of effectivity in treating epilepsy. But that doesn't mean it couldn't be effective with depersonalization disorder.

I'm skeptical though, but anyways, I just wanted to let those who might be interested know about this.
Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

psychiatrists have one of the easiest professions. anything they say and be found wrong, it's not a problem, they can always say that "the brain is so complex".


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

I was a bit puzzled by the authors' assertion that lamotrigine doesn't help depersonalization. I've seen trial results that say it does....

I wonder whether anyone has attempted to treat depersonalization disorder (as opposed to epilepsy related dp) with Perampanel or similar AMPA antagonist.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> I was a bit puzzled by the authors' assertion that lamotrigine doesn't help depersonalization. I've seen trial results that say it does....
> 
> I wonder whether anyone has attempted to treat depersonalization disorder (as opposed to epilepsy related dp) with Perampanel or similar AMPA antagonist.


I think that lamotrigine helps, but it's not the miracle drug they're looking for. It has helped a lot of people, along with SSRIs, but that combination would help a person with depression too. I mean, it's like prescribing vitamins for cancer, they won't hurt and they can even help with symptoms or whatever but they certainly aren't gonna cure it. Or perhaps for some people it works better than others, I don't really know.

Also, I don't think there are any studies about AMPA receptor antagonists for treating DD specifically. At least I haven't found one. That's too bad because they are said to be very effective in preventing and treating a lot of neurological problems...


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

It looks like peramapanel is being reviewed for admission to the European market:

http://www.prnewswire.co.uk/cgi/news/release?id=325646

Would be interesting to try it if it comes to the market, though, in my opinion, there is always à bit of à Russian roulette aspect to the use of freshly
marketed substances, especially when they are in à new class.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Totally DP said:


> I was a bit puzzled by the authors' assertion that lamotrigine doesn't help depersonalization. I've seen trial results that say it does....


it's an endless debate. these "trials" are just ridiculous. the result is what they want to be the result.

first of all, if half of these trials would be true, than everybody in america should've been a subject at least 4 times.

secondly, the number of people they use and the results they measure sometimes just ridiculous. literally laughable.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> psychiatrists have one of the easiest professions. anything they say and be found wrong, it's not a problem, they can always say that "the brain is so complex".


Weathermen are worse


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, thanks for these articles. It's amazing that this research is not done in psychiatry itself, but it is the research into epilepsy and anesthesiology where answers keep popping up. Had to print out the long ones and need a magnifying glass to read them.

I keep going back to my intense irritation re: the fact that in my life neurologists know IMMEDIATELY what DP/DR are. An anesthesiologist who assisted with my surgery last year knew about DP/DR.

And yes, this is sort of Russian Roulette with meds/ideas, but so is research for treatments into just about any illness -- psychiatric or otherwise. My main problem with psychiatrists is that they don't seemed informed enough about neurology.

Forgot to say, don't know why they dismiss Lamictal/Lamotrigine, but I understand in a sense that clinical trials don't bear out complete remissions, etc. I take Lamictal and noticed IMPROVEMENT. It is also difficult to do clinical trials -- get candidates, individuals not on a medication, the right age groups, control groups, etc.

GAH!
Time for bed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

*LOL @ Visual*









And this is a VERY important point from the Perampanel article ...
"Epilepsy is one of the most common neurological conditions in the world and an estimated 6 million people live with epilepsy in Europe.[1] The successful treatment of partial-onset seizures (the most common type of epilepsy) remains a challenge. *Up to 30% of patients with partial-onset seizures do not achieve seizure freedom despite appropriate therapy with anti-epileptic drugs.[2]"*


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Well we should not forget that psychiatrists, neurologists and even researchers are only human. I have met about 10 shrinks, 9 neurologists and à lot of therapists, and although I have been annoyed by à lot of ignorance and inflexibility, I must say that most of these people seemed nice, caring, people with à heart for their work and patients. (Of course there were à few uninterested, cynical, narcistic bastards among them too, but they were definitly à minority. ) These professions are certainly not easy. You have to remain a professional, emotional distance to your patiënts, otherwise you won't last long. You see people everyday who are suffering terribly, and they expect you to be able to help them, although in reality the possibilities are very limited. Then there is this totally confusing body called scientific knowledge that is just a bucket full of assumptions and theories attached to inconclusive evidence, contradicting research outcomes, evidence that is just statistical conjuring and hypes. The truth is that the brain is so immensely complex that we just don't know what is happening. And these professionals need something to rely on even if it is something as shaky as a treatment protocal based on old facts. You simply haven't got the time to do your own research. And then patients have become very assertive and learn slot about their conditions through the internet, and they won't take your professional opinion for à fact anymore. This can be à good thing, but patients very often lack the knowledge to put what they find into perspective.


----------

